# con mi hermana y yo...



## Ricardo53

esta frase ha surgido antes, "El quería ir con mi hermana y yo"

¿ Es esto la mejor manera para expresarlo?: El quería ir conmigo y mi hermana. No puedo pensar en otra.

gracias en antemano


----------



## jonut

Ricardo53 said:


> esta frase ha surgido antes, "*É*l quería ir con mi hermana y yo"
> 
> ¿Es est*a* la mejor manera para expresarlo?: *É*l quería ir conmigo y mi hermana. No puedo pensar en otra.
> 
> gracias en antemano



Hola

Otra manera podría ser: "Él quería ir con mi hermana y conmigo" pero suena un poco repetitivo.
O, en caso de tener algo de contexto (donde se entienda de qué personas se está hablando) podría decirse: "Quería ir con nosotros".
De otra forma lo más sencillo y tal vez la mejor opción sería esa: Él quería ir conmigo y mi hermana.


----------



## Ricardo53

gracias por tu tiempo y respuesta. Se lo agradezco


----------



## dzozef

Conmigo y con mi hermana, a muchos de nosotros nos suena un poquito mal. 

A mi siempre me enseñaron que el burro iba adelante, lo que quiero decir es que uno siempre se debe mencionar de ultimo.


----------



## Ricardo53

dzozef....entonces, cual es tu selecion? (disculpe mi falta de acentuacion- es dificil con mi laptop)


----------



## JB

"Con yo" equals "with I", and no matter how many Americans say it, it is wrong.
Correct English is "with me", even if you say "It was a lot of fun for my wife and me" (not "my wife and I", which implies "for my wife and for I").

Similarly, Spanish requires the objective pronoun as the object of a preposition (not the subject pronoun).  The only confusing thing is that "con mí" becomes "conmigo".

You could say "conmigo and mi hermana".

*Moderator Note:*  Even without accent marks, please begin sentences with Initial Capitals.  Thank you.


----------



## dzozef

Ricardo53 said:


> dzozef....entonces, cual es tu selecion? (disculpe mi falta de acentuacion- es dificil con mi laptop)



Pues creia que era obvio, pero "con mi hermana y conmigo".


----------



## dzozef

jbruceismay said:


> "Con yo" equals "with I", and no matter how many Americans say it, it is wrong.
> Correct English is "with me", even if you say "It was a lot of fun for my wife and me" (not "my wife and I", which implies "for my wife and for I").
> 
> Similarly, Spanish requires the objective pronoun as the object of a preposition (not the subject pronoun).  The only confusing thing is that "con mí" becomes "conmigo".
> 
> You could say "conmigo and mi hermana".
> 
> *Moderator Note:*  Even without accent marks, please begin sentences with Initial Capitals.  Thank you.



This is a tiny bit off topic and no one asked for this, but since you mentioned it I can't resist. In the old old old old old old days "con mi" was rendered by "mico" which through some phonetic change (voicing to match the vowels) turned into "migo", then everyone forgot "migo" already contained a "con" so they just added another one to the begining giving us "conmigo" wich if you've been following closely means "with-me-with".


----------



## Sköll

Ricardo53 said:


> esta frase ha surgido antes, "El quería ir con mi hermana y yo"



In Spanish you say: "Para tú y yo", but "para ti"; "para Juan y yo", but "para mí"; etc.


----------



## dzozef

Sköll said:


> In Spanish you say: "Para tú y yo", but "para ti"; "para Juan y yo", but "para mí"; etc.



No!! Don't say that. Where are you getting this from? It is at best some very wrong Spanish usage.


----------



## Sköll

dzozef said:


> Where are you getting this from?


I actually checked several references, but could not find anything on this subject. The only place that I saw the topic even discussed was in an introductory web page: http://www.elearnspanishlanguage.com/grammar/pronouns/prepositionalpronouns.html
(it is point 2 at the bottom of the page)


----------



## dzozef

Sköll said:


> I actually checked several references, but could not find anything on this subject. The only place that I saw the topic even discussed was in an introductory web page: http://www.elearnspanishlanguage.com/grammar/pronouns/prepositionalpronouns.html
> (it is point 2 at the bottom of the page)




I don't know whose website it is, but I can tell you I've been speaking Spanish all my life, and the correct forms are:

Para ti y para mi
Por ti y por mi


----------



## Sköll

dzozef said:


> I've been speaking Spanish all my life, and ...


I've opened a new thread in 'Spanish Only' forum (since this thread can't be moved there).
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7281989#post7281989


----------



## flljob

Sköll said:


> In Spanish you say: "Para tú y yo", but "para ti"; "para Juan y yo", but "para mí"; etc.


 
Quería ir con mi hermana y conmigo.

Es para Juan y para mí.

No nos queda más que repetir la preposición. No tenemos de otra.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

dzozef said:


> I don't know whose website it is, but I can tell you I've been speaking Spanish all my life, and the correct forms are:
> 
> Para ti y para mi
> Por ti y por mi



Exactly...


----------



## Sköll

flljob said:


> Quería ir con mi hermana y conmigo.
> 
> Es para Juan y para mí.
> 
> No nos queda más que repetir la preposición. No tenemos de otra.


    Let’s not confuse issues here. Yes, it is more common to say “por ti y por mí”. But the question is about objective case vs. subjective case. Would you say “un libro publicado por tí y por mi” or “un libro publicado por tú y yo”? Now replace ‘tú’ with ‘mi hermano’ or ‘don Juan’.

The fact is that objective and subjective case make as much sense in Spanish as direct/indirect object pronouns do in English---none!


----------



## flljob

Sköll said:


> Let’s not confuse issues here. Yes, it is more common to say “por ti y por mí”. But the question is about objective case vs. subjective case. Would you say “un libro publicado por tí y por mi” or “un libro publicado por tú y yo” Jamás la diría. Ni siquiera está ni esquema lingüístico usarlo de esta manera? Now replace ‘tú’ with ‘mi hermano’ or ‘don Juan’.
> 
> The fact is that objective/subjective case makes as much sense in Spanish as direct/indirect object pronouns do in English---none!


 
Ahora reemplazo:
Un libro publicado por mi hermano y por mí.


----------



## Sköll

flljob said:


> Ahora reemplazo:
> Un libro publicado por mi hermano y por mí.


I believe this is you personal preference. As the object of the preposition becomes longer -which is not unlikely in case of the authors of a book- most people would opt to not repeat the preposition.
See: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7281989#post7281989


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Sköll said:


> Let’s not confuse issues here. Yes, it is more common to say “por ti y por mí”. But the question is about objective case vs. subjective case. Would you say “un libro publicado por tí y por mi” or “un libro publicado por tú y yo”? Now replace ‘tú’ with ‘mi hermano’ or ‘don Juan’.
> 
> The fact is that objective and subjective case make as much sense in Spanish as direct/indirect object pronouns do in English---none!


 
“un libro publicado por tú y yo” is incorrect. You just can't say it.


----------



## Sköll

maiteinliverpool said:


> “un libro publicado por tú y yo” is incorrect. You just can't say it.



Yes, I realize that was a bad advice.


----------



## sogato

I agree with maiteinliverpool, in Spanish you can't say "por tu y por yo", it is always "por ti y por mi", although you can say "tu y yo podríamos ir al cine esta noche", but using this form as the subject.

Hope it helps,


----------



## dzozef

Maybe I am not wise enough to answer that, but go ahead and open a thread on the Spanish Only forum asking about "El queria is con mi hermana y yo" I guarantee that you will receive a unanimous decision. Just like everyone else on this thread has said, it is ungrammatical, no Spanish speaker would ever produce that sentence.


----------



## roanheads

sogato,
No olvides el acento -- Tú y yo ---


----------



## Pinairun

Sköll said:


> Setence in this thread: "El quería ir con mi hermana y yo"
> Sentence in that thread: "Somos una pequeña empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo."
> 
> Explain the difference to me, if you are so kind.


 

La diferencia está en si se usa o no la preposición delante de todos y cada uno de los participantes:
_Somos una empresa familiar integrada *por* mi esposa, mis hijos y yo. _
_Somos una empresa familiar integrada *por* mi esposa, *por* mis hijos y *por* *mí*._

Pero en algunas ocasiones no se puede evitar la preposición:
_El quería ir *con* mi hermana y yo. y *conmigo.*_
_El quería ir *con* nosotros._

Se lo he dicho *a* Juan y *a *Pedro.


----------



## Sköll

Pinairun said:


> La diferencia está en si se usa o no la preposición delante de todos y cada uno de los participantes:
> _Somos una empresa familiar integrada *por* mi esposa, mis hijos y yo. _
> _Somos una empresa familiar integrada *por* mi esposa, *por* mis hijos y *por* *mí*._
> 
> Pero en algunas ocasiones no se puede evitar la preposición:
> _El quería ir *con* mi hermana y yo. y *conmigo.*_
> _El quería ir *con* nosotros._
> 
> Se lo he dicho *a* Juan y *a *Pedro.


Así que ¿no se dice: «Quería hablar con mi esposa, mis hijos y yo»?
Quería hablar con mi esposa, con mis hijos y conmigo.
Quería hablar con mi esposa y mis hijos y conmigo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

Por favor, se les suplica y a efecto de mantener este hilo abierto, apegarse a la temática original del hilo y a la vez evitar críticas o ataques personales. Todos podemos opinar en el foro, independientemente que nuestro aporte sea correcto o no. Lo que no debemos hacer es menospreciar los comentarios de otros o personalizar críticas.

En el español, al igual que en el inglés u otro idioma siempre hay más de una manera de decir las cosas, por lo cual no se puede hablar de una única forma correcta.

Muchas gracias desde ya por su colaboración y comprensión.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Pinairun

Sköll said:


> Así que ¿no se dice: «Quería hablar con mi esposa, mis hijos y yo»?
> Quería hablar con mi esposa, con mis hijos y conmigo.
> Quería hablar con mi esposa y mis hijos y conmigo.


 

"Quería hablar con mi esposa, mis hijos y yo"  no es una frase idiomática.

Mi esposa, mis hijos y yo, son en esta oración el suplemento (compl. de régimen) del verbo hablar+con. 
_Quiere hablar con toda la familia_ o con _mi esposa, con mis hijos y conmigo._

De la misma manera que no diríamos_: Quiero hablar contigo y él,_ sino _contigo y con él._
_Quiero hablar con el director y con el administrador._


----------



## Sköll

Pinairun said:


> Se lo he dicho *a* Juan y *a *Pedro.


Yes. Juan and Pedro are objects of the verb.


Pinairun said:


> _Quiero hablar con el director y con el administrador._


I'm trying to understand this Pinairun. One thing that is not clear to me: In this sentence, is there and implication that you want to talk with them individually? Does the sentence _«Quiero hablar con Juan y María» _imply that "Juan y María" is one person? Or does it imply that you want to talk with both of them at the same time? Or is it just incorrect grammar?


----------



## Pinairun

> In this sentence, is there and implication that you want to talk with them individually?


No es definitivo. Porque podría ser individualmente o a la vez.


> Does the sentence _«Quiero hablar con Juan y María» _imply that "Juan y María" is one person?


Juan y María son dos personas diferentes. Pero es posible que formen una pareja (matrimonio, novios...)


> Or does it imply that you want to talk with both of them at the same time?


Y se sobrentiende que se quiere hablar con los dos a la vez. 
Si dijeras que _quieres hablar con Juan y con María_, podría ser por separado o a la vez.


> Or is it just incorrect grammar?[/


No.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Sköll said:


> Yes, I realize that was a bad advice.



Let's just put it this way: it is just incorrect  it should have never been given as an advise in the first place hehe


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Sköll said:


> Así que ¿no se dice: «Quería hablar con mi esposa, mis hijos y yo»?
> Quería hablar con mi esposa, con mis hijos y conmigo.
> Quería hablar con mi esposa y mis hijos y conmigo.



La primera que has puesto suena más natural. La segunda sonaría mejor si el primer "y" fuera sustituido por una coma


----------



## Sköll

I'm afraid this may have been resolved for you, but not for me. The question is why "Somos una pequeña empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo." is okay and "El quería ir con mi hermana y yo" is not.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Sköll said:


> I'm afraid this may have been resolved for you, but not for me. I still have nor seen a pattern in usage. I'm all ears if you have a suggestion.



Right hehe what do you want to know exactly?


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Sköll said:


> Why "Somos una pequeña empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo." is okay and "El quería ir con mi hermana y yo" is not.



 Even though I am knackered and have to work up early (yet again) to go to work, i will try to explain this, I hope something good can come out of this hehe

I am not sure myself whether it is totally correct to say "Somos una pequeña empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo", I would say "Somos una pequeña empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, (por) mis hijos y por mí". I am almost certain that then you would be all right  As the "yo" here is predicative (?not sure whether this is the right word) then I think it is safe to say that you can always say "mí" and you should be all right, then. 

But: the moment you use the preposition "con" in Spanish, you have to use the special pronouns "conmigo, contigo,..." These are special pronouns that can only be used with the preposition "con". 

"Anyhoo", I hope someone who has studied Spanish at University can confirm this hehe As I said, I am absolutely exhausted and not sure about anything hehe


----------



## Sköll

Thank you.


----------



## Pinairun

Sköll said:


> I'm afraid this may have been resolved for you, but not for me. The question is why "Somos una pequeña empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo." is okay and "El quería ir con mi hermana y yo" is not.


 
I'm sorry. I'll try to explain it better:

"Somos una empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo" es correcta.

Why? Because...

(_Nosotros_, sujeto omitido)
_Somos_ = Verbo copulativo
_Una empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo_ = Atributo

Now, we can see that "una empresa familiar _integrada por" is in passive voice, whose subject is "mi esposa, mis hijos y yo", because we are who "integramos la empresa familiar"._

_That's why we use tonic pronoun "yo", because it's a subject._

BUT: We could say, too:_ Somos una empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y *por mí".* Always, if you use the preposition you must use: mí._


But, "Quería ir con mi hermana y yo" conmigo", because

(_Él/ella,_ sujeto omitido)
_quería_ = verbo
ir = verbo, COD de _quería_
_con mi hermana y conmigo_ = (adverbial -company- complement) complemento circunstancial de compañía del verbo-COD ir.

Si he logrado explicarme bien, observarás que la función de _yo_ (como persona) representada por los pronombres _yo_ y _conmigo_ son diferentes en la oración. 

No se puede decir _con yo._ Y, aunque esté omitida, la preposición _con_ "existe" en la frase "Quería ir con mi hermana y (con yo) conmigo".

Es posible que ahora te surja la duda de por qué se puede decir "yo" si también "existe" la preposición _por_ en la frase de la empresa, mientras que no se puede decir "por yo". Y ahí sí que no sé responder por qué. Aunque quizá sea porque se considera que el atributo formado por "mi esposa, mis hijos y yo" puede ser una unidad léxica (No una persona, sino una unidad léxica).

Un saludo


----------



## Sköll

Thank you very much Pinairun.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Pinairun said:


> I'm sorry. I'll try to explain it better:
> 
> "Somos una empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo" es correcta.
> 
> Why? Because...
> 
> (_Nosotros_, sujeto omitido)
> _Somos_ = Verbo copulativo
> _Una empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y yo_ = Atributo
> 
> Now, we can see that "una empresa familiar _integrada por" is in passive voice, whose subject is "mi esposa, mis hijos y yo", because we are who "integramos la empresa familiar"._
> 
> _That's why we use tonic pronoun "yo", because it's a subject._
> 
> BUT: We could say, too:_ Somos una empresa familiar integrada por mi esposa, mis hijos y *por mí".* Always, if you use the preposition you must use: mí._
> 
> 
> But, "Quería ir con mi hermana y yo" conmigo", because
> 
> (_Él/ella,_ sujeto omitido)
> _quería_ = verbo
> ir = verbo, COD de _quería_
> _con mi hermana y conmigo_ = (adverbial -company- complement) complemento circunstancial de compañía del verbo-COD ir.
> 
> Si he logrado explicarme bien, observarás que la función de _yo_ (como persona) representada por los pronombres _yo_ y _conmigo_ son diferentes en la oración.
> 
> No se puede decir _con yo._ Y, aunque esté omitida, la preposición _con_ "existe" en la frase "Quería ir con mi hermana y (con yo) conmigo".
> 
> Es posible que ahora te surja la duda de por qué se puede decir "yo" si también "existe" la preposición _por_ en la frase de la empresa, mientras que no se puede decir "por yo". Y ahí sí que no sé responder por qué. Aunque quizá sea porque se considera que el atributo formado por "mi esposa, mis hijos y yo" puede ser una unidad léxica (No una persona, sino una unidad léxica).
> 
> Un saludo



Jajajaja esto más o menos es lo que explique yo pero con "tecnicidades" jeje que creo que era lo que buscaba Sköll, gracias Pinaurin que a mí también me has sacado de dudas


----------

